# TH Seeds possible Attitude Purchase



## sunakard2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

ok so on Attitude they have a 20th anniversary box set chuck full of some awesome lookin strains, my question to you guys is this, have any of you grown out any of these strains? if so how well did they respond to feedings? (lite or heavy feeder) and how was the smoke?
iv been looking on Attitude for a while and i cant really decide, i wanna get some Satori but they are sold out for now, as was this boxset, i just notived that the boxset is back in stock and considering the variety and the amount of seeds for the price, $212 without the shipping with a discount code for all of these... thats about 50% off the typical price for all those seeds if ordered individualy, wow what a deal, yall think so too?

Dark Star fem 5
Mk-Ultra fem 5
Sagen Sour fem 5
Ultra Sour fem 5
Burmese Kush fem 5
Skunkage reg 10

its either this boxset or...
BC Bud Depots God Bud reg x12 
and 
Cali Connections Larry OG Kush reg x10
 for around the same price... 
if the strains in the boxset are good smokes and worth the small investment ill go that route and get this now and get the God Bud/LarryOG when Mandala seeds finaly has Satori in stock again, more then likely the next order after this one that i wanna put in this weekend wont be until after april.


----------



## gorickyourself (Dec 19, 2013)

They did a group grow on Larry og l do not know if it was!! cali thou!l believe this UK 420 had a few choice words under strain to say about cali.But that's all l can say,lt does look likea good deal!


----------



## sawhse (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a Burmese kush in bud now! Its looking real good. I saw the same box set and I am trying to convince the mrs to get me it for christmas or just after.  I like the larry I have grown both fems and reg. I would say definitely get the regs my fems had lots of problems. I would go with box set jmo.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2013)

Out of your box set I like the Burmese Kush.  But me personally, would buy the larry and satori..but that is just me.


----------



## rebel (Dec 22, 2013)

Get satori from mandalas site, cheeper than the tude. plus they have a lot of strains to choose from besides the mandalas


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 22, 2013)

Id go with the second option...  most of those THSeed beans were freebies at some point so I could never see spending $200 on them...


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Id go with the second option...  most of those THSeed beans were freebies at some point so I could never see spending $200 on them...



JAAM! How the hell are ya brosef?  

Oh and I agree with JAAM...a lot of those were freebies at some point. I would either go Larry OG from Cali Connection or go to Manala's site and get the Satori. I tried a sample bud last night at 7 weeks of flowering and was blown away. Great smoke already and I have another 1 or 2 weeks till harvest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 22, 2013)

I have 1 Sage N Sour going right now, 3 weeks or so from finish, and I'm extremely happy that I got clones of it! Trains well, structured well and honestly the smell of it is soooo potent and just so interesting! I always feed heavy because that's just how I am, but in general I read the plants and see if they can take it. So seems this one is a decently heavy feeder, and responded super well to cloning. 

I'm also running Critical HOG (another TH strain) and am super impressed with them as well


----------



## sawhse (Dec 23, 2013)

Some of those strains from th seeds has been around since 2004 and have won some awards. Why do you guys say just because they were freebies  are they not worthy strains to grow??? Just wondering.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 23, 2013)

I didn't read someone say that Sawhse, but if someone DID say that, then they are effectively speaking out of their anus, because their mouth knows better  

A few of the best strains I've run have been FREEBIES from the Tude:

-Delicious Seeds ~ Cotton Candy
-CH9 ~ Blue Lemon Thai
-TH Seeds ~ Sage N' Sour

I even got a freebie of an AUTO that, granted wasn't huge (28.8g's dry) was extremely frosty and potent! I loved it as a quick harvesting "filler" plant. 

I've been extremely impressed with my freebies, and I know many many others that have as well. So if you actually read that statement, I'd like to see who said it... and point my finger to maniacally laugh.


----------



## sawhse (Dec 23, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Id go with the second option...  most of those THSeed beans were freebies at some point so I could never see spending $200 on them...



Hey Jaam, why would you not spend the money on them if some were freebies. Just curious. Thanks.

Yea Dr I have had some killer freebies. As a marketing plan I think its a great way to promote. But in the world of weed it might be different then other products.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2013)

It does not matter where or who made the seed til you grow it out you do not know what it will be


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 23, 2013)

They aren't giving freebies of crap genetics away, that'd be silly ya?  

Why would you not pay for them JAMM? hahaha!  C-mon now. If you get a freebie and it blows your socks off, would you not buy another pack and make sure to snag some clones?!?! 

Take my first purchase for example. Also, my first grow. I got a Blue Lemon Thai seed as a freebie, and to this day it was my best growing, largest producing plant! My first grow, and I got 5.6 Oz's dry from that one. Closest I've been since, was a clone that hit 5.3 oz's. Those BLT seeds went OUT OF STOCK! I wanted to buy some more beans a few grows later, realizing how awesome the genetics were, so I signed up for notification of restock. I wasn't sure if it would actually happen soon, and it wasn't soon... but after about 6 months I was notified, and I purchased 2 of the beans ASAP!! 

I'm about 3 weeks out on my freebie of Sage N Sour and Cotton Candy, and I just can not wait for the results. As it is, I'm confident that from the freebies I've run, and the experience I've had with them, I WILL be purchasing both of these strains. 

Freebies do their job. They give you a good freebie, and you grow it out right... you'll be back to grab some. If they aren't out of stock  

Like Ozzy said... doesn't matter who it's from, or what it is... till you grow it out, you're going to be clueless, and when you grow it out and it's fiyah, wooooo, well worth it!  

/endbakedrant


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2013)

Having been lucky enough to have grown out quite a few clone only ultra Dank strains I just wouldn't spend money buying a strain that was given away as a freebie, with very few exceptions. Breeders like DNA Genetics, Reserve Privada would get my coin, but few others. Just my opinion.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 24, 2013)

yeah iv decided to pass on this box set although it is quite inticing lol, im gonna go with some God Bud and Larry OG and i guess ill just have to wait till spring time or so to get some satori... thanks for the help deciding everyone i really appreciate it.


----------

